# My 1st bow kill and any buck with any weapon.



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I usually don't road hunt but I hurt my knee on two hikes Friday and Saturday. That made me have to rest it Saturday night so I could go out Sunday morning. So I decided to hit the roads on the wheeler that night and was able to see get off the wheeler, sneak 40 yards off the trail, hide behind a stump as he fed by at 30 yards. After the shot he went about 230 yards down hill but blood was spraying out both sides so it would of been and easy traking job but someone had seen where he had fallen. The Epeks did there job great![attachment=0:2qqm9nyc]1st deer 080.jpg[/attachment:2qqm9nyc]


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet, nice buck.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Well done! CONGRATS on you first buck.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats, Nothing like an easy tracking job for the first one. Nice buck, and good job.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Excellent!
Pass though on your first mulie....well done


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats on a great buck. I have several friends that haven't shot anything bigger than a forky, and you go and shoot a nice little four point. Great job -()/-


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's see some close up pics of the "damage" of the EPEK.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

good job. Congratulations.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

good job


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That a boy!


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Atta boy!! Good job man! I'm glad you finally got one.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Cool! You don't even have to refer to him as a "little" four point. You get to claim your first buck was an archery 4 point! Cool Buck!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh.........I remember that feeling. 
great job!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

The smile on your face tells it all. Nice work!


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks all, I still can't believe I got one, I just keep looking at the pictures and reliving the shot in my head. <<--O/ *OOO*


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats really cool man, way to go! I am still waiting for mine... Hopefully soon


----------

